# Heads up!  Canadian Softwood Pellets Closeouts at Pellets Direct for good price.



## hotdawg (Jan 6, 2012)

In case anyone's in need of pellets in the Central Mass area, Pellets Direct in Uxbridge is running a closeout sale on some Canadian softwood pellets normally at $279 now cash/carry $225/ton.  I spoke to the owner and he said the heat output is good but it's more ashy then he would like to see so he's just blowing them out for that price.  I only have eyes for Barefoots so if anyone tries them and likes them, please post the results.  It's a great price.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you get the brand name of the softwoods?


----------



## hotdawg (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm going there tomorrow to pick up more pellets.  Will report back about the brands.


----------



## Outerlimits (Jan 6, 2012)

Are the Spruce Pointes and Uncle Jed's the same pellet?  I thought I read somewhere on this forum that they were.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 7, 2012)

Outerlimits said:
			
		

> Are the Spruce Pointes and Uncle Jed's the same pellet?  I thought I read somewhere on this forum that they were.



No, The Uncle Jeds are the same as Dragon Mountain(which is made by Pinnacle) that we used to get around here. But they do both come from BC and they are pretty darn close. I doubt many could tell the difference from them. Both get there fiber from mills that make 2 bye's for the housing/building trades. Both are made from SPF as well.


----------



## Tony K (Feb 3, 2012)

http://pelletsdirect.com/pricing.htm


Canadian Softwood Closeout
Brands may vary on this Closeout Item     $150.00**
(by the ton only)

They are offering some good cash & carry deals to try before you buy!


----------



## mepellet (Feb 3, 2012)

Tony K said:
			
		

> http://pelletsdirect.com/pricing.htm
> 
> 
> Canadian Softwood Closeout
> ...



Shucks.... by the ton only.... I am heading down to the area for tomorrow and would have swung in to get 10 or so bags but can't do a ton for sure....


----------



## hotdawg (Feb 3, 2012)

mepellet said:
			
		

> Tony K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried calling to verify the brand but they won't give it to me.  He did say that they produce very good heat but lots of ash.  The price is great though.  Too bad only by the ton otherwise I would definitely try some bags.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 3, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> The Uncle Jeds are the same as Dragon Mountain(which is made by Pinnacle) that we used to get around here.



Now we get them all.  :cheese:


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 3, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch, kick us when were down even! 

Don't matter, I'm to cheap to buy the good stuff! Unless I trip over a sweet deal! sigh~


----------



## hotdawg (Feb 3, 2012)

OMV, I tried asking but he said he's not allowed to say.  These canadian softwoods are supposedly the sister pellet to another super premium canadian softwood produced by the same company.  The company doesn't want the two associated with each other and I guess by saying the name he said people would know off the bat what the super premium is, I guess kind of like Hamer's rebagging as HH.  The price is great though but he said lots of ash and because of the high ash, they are trying to move it faster.  He said he won't bring them back again so I'm assuming it's not the best.  I think I'll just wait til the spring to pick up more.  Hopefully with the warm winter so far there'll be a lot of inventory left.  I'm holding out for a ton or two of the new Okies douglas firs.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 3, 2012)

If someone was to post a picture of the bag, We'd know what they are. ;-)

I wanna guess westwood. :cheese:


----------



## Outerlimits (Feb 4, 2012)

For $150 a ton, I would buy atleast one ton.  Even if they are not that great, you could always mix them with something better.  They could also be a shoulder season pellet.  I am cheap, so I would buy.  Could be a way to pad the stash cheaply.


----------



## hotdawg (Feb 4, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Count me out.  I don't have the space for another ton.  I'm waiting for the big spring sale and have to use up some of my current stash.  Waiting for the douglas firs to come this way.  When I was there the last time, I tried to look for these mystery pellets but couldn't find them.  This dealer keeps everything pretty tightly wrapped and there's no partial pellets of this brand sitting around for a photo-op.  However, if they decide to knock some more money off a ton then I might be tempted to find the space for a cheap ton.  Maybe I'll send the wife in to sweet talk her way into some info for us.  Stay tuned....Operation Name That Pellet....will commence tomorrow.  Just need to figure out a way to get her there....


----------



## Branson4720 (Feb 4, 2012)

hotdawg said:
			
		

> oldmountvernon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing quite like a pellet "special -Ops" mission.....we should ask if SEAL team 6 is willing to storm the place and take pellet prisoners!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone wanna volenteer? We need a spy! :cheese:


----------



## Branson4720 (Feb 4, 2012)

IDquote author="j-takeman" date="1328335673"]Anyone wanna volenteer? We need a spy! :cheese:[/quote]  Maybe....I dunno??!! BTW....I DID grow up in Uxbridge, and know exactly where they are......also every cart road, deer path and swamp trail surrounding the giant stash of pellets!!  I can't this weekend due to other pre-planned pellet- hoarding activities. Stay tuned later this weekend for more pellet score pix!! :cheese:


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 4, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> Branson sent you a PM



Branson, I'd be careful of OMV. He'll lure you into into a view of your stash. Then sneak them away once your not looking!

Just poke him with a stick to shoe him away! :cheese:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 4, 2012)

Branson,

If OMV gets anywhere near, you need the biggest baddest bear traps with auxiliary teeth there are.  

Just don't use them if you suffer from CRS like some folks here do.


----------



## Branson4720 (Feb 4, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> dont listen to them Branson they are jealous of our Mass stash  :coolsmile:   now lead me to your basement  :bug:



My basement is protected by Smith and Wesson and Colt :coolsmirk:


----------



## Branson4720 (Feb 4, 2012)

Branson4720 said:
			
		

> oldmountvernon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, and Glock and Kalashnikov! :coolgrin:


----------



## rwthomas1 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm gonna hopefully make a run to PelletsDirect for a ton of the cheap pellets tomorrow.  I will post a pic if I do.  RT


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 4, 2012)

rwthomas1 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna hopefully make a run to PelletsDirect for a ton of the cheap pellets tomorrow.  I will post a pic if I do.  RT



Thanks RT! You da man! Or should I say spy? :cheese:


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 4, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have em all on hold for you even get there! :cheese: Well maybe a ton or 2. ;-)


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks like they are Trebio for $150 a ton.

I got nothin for what the sister pellet might be. I'll put out the feelers and maybe we can get the birdies to start singing!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 4, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> shaddap! til i get mine, they arent answering the phone im not driving there for nothing!



I think salty bought them all already! Too busy to answer the phone cause there loading all the peeps who are scoring while your snoring! Get a going doggie!

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/83732/P22/#1101092


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 4, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> i already seen that i said SHADDDDDDDDAPPPPPPP!



OK, feelings hurt now! sniff sniff!

Pick me up a couple test samples and I'll be all better! :cheese:


----------



## smoke show (Feb 4, 2012)

Moocher


----------



## PerfectaDude (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice to see some pellets coming *IN* to the U.S. I read somewhere that we exported over *160 Million Tons* of pellets last year, mostly to the EU. I even heard there was a German company that bought a mill of some kind in Texas and is converting it to produce wood pellets for export. Next time we have a shortage you can thank the pellet manufacturers that care more about exporting them out of the country than helping out fellow Americans. If you think about it logistically it makes more sense from a business standpoint. Make the pellets, dump them in a container, ship them overseas, get paid. A lot easier than putting them in bags and shipping them all over the U.S. in trucks and trains. I guess in this Global Economy it is all about the bottom line, too bad for us.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 4, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> I'm back  Grabbed the usual test load 2 ton!  test bags are for wussies like Jay lol Real nice people anyone in need head over there easy on/off rt 146 $150 per ton is a no brainer for Canadian softies
> got some pics will post later



Sounds like it was worth the ride.

The 2 bags are for a review you knuckle head! I also buy tonnage to fill the stash. See if I give you pellet advice every again! :sick:

Post your pictures and your thought on how they burn, But I'm betting its the best $150 clams you've spend in a long while! Why don't you sneak off and poick up some more? ME and the boys will pay you a little visit while you off getting the next batch. We might even stay and help you unload em(right in to my pickup)! :cheese:


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Feb 4, 2012)

Robbins has the same Pellets going for 280....about 15 minutes from there.....150 looks real nice.....too bad the jeep only holds half a ton  :shut:


----------



## Wachusett (Feb 4, 2012)

Did a little researching, read some reviews................lots of ash and some clinkers. Not posted on this sight so may not be reliable sources.  ;-P 
But for $150/ton you could always mix'em with something better and still be ahead money wise.


----------



## Salty (Feb 4, 2012)

Jay if you can figure out how to get a bag to you I'd be happy to donate a bag for the cause. 

I gotta say this was a score. I'm watchin that stove like a HAWK right now. It's on 4 and it's so hot I can touch the top in front of the hopper. That's a trebio/okie mix

So he says now they're going to be sold as "horse bedding" next week. Interesting. See how much they sell for now. These are not bad pellets at all. Trebio has quite an investment into their product. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hseYmlUtjtM&feature=related

Wish I had gone back for more now. Couldn't get back before they closed I tried.


----------



## rwthomas1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, I went to PelletsDirect today and grabbed a ton of the $150 specials.  They are Trebio's from Canada.  Look a little dark and some fines in the bags.  I have some in the Lopi right now and they seem to burn just fine, supposedly they produce a good amout of ash but I'll have to let you know in a day or so if that is the case.  Even if it is I don't care, the price is too good to worry about a little extra cleaning.  RT


----------



## Pellet-King (Feb 5, 2012)

$150 is as good as the Natures Heat price i got few years ago at Sam's, I'd buy a ton and I have Monday off due to possible SB hangover, but there not open till noon, and driving a F150 sagged out all thru Mass is not a good idea, be a real costly trip if bagged for overloading


----------



## hotdawg (Feb 5, 2012)

Salty said:
			
		

> Jay if you can figure out how to get a bag to you I'd be happy to donate a bag for the cause.
> 
> I gotta say this was a score. I'm watchin that stove like a HAWK right now. It's on 4 and it's so hot I can touch the top in front of the hopper. That's a trebio/okie mix
> 
> ...



He was trying to sell them as "horse bedding" before this blowout sale at $175/ton.  Link below for the CL listing.  Wonder if the price will $150 or back up to $175/ton come Monday.

http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/2825367956.html

I'm sorely tempted to pick up a ton.  Do prices get any better then this, even during spring sales?  I've been paying for $274 to $304 per ton but that's supposedly for the "super premium" grade pellets.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 5, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope! Your on my poop list now!

Just poking back! :cheese: Its all good buddy. Glad you filled your stash and I hope they burn sweet! What a steal!! ;-)

I'll find some somewhere, If not we can meet at upton someday! Maybe we can trade for something? A pellet I can get you might not be able to. Pellet swaps and member meets are fun! Now I expect a full report on your burning experience of the Trebio's! ;-)


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 5, 2012)

Salty said:
			
		

> Jay if you can figure out how to get a bag to you I'd be happy to donate a bag for the cause.



THat's nice of you salty! I keep it in mind if I can't find some! Thanks! ;-)


----------



## rwthomas1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> $150 is as good as the Natures Heat price i got few years ago at Sam's, I'd buy a ton and I have Monday off due to possible SB hangover, but there not open till noon, and driving a F150 sagged out all thru Mass is not a good idea, be a real costly trip if bagged for overloading



Google the location, its just over the border from RI and very close to CT.  You won't be in MA for long, drop down into RI and then head west.  I've never been bothered in RI about overloading, and I'm a contractor, many miles hauling questionable stuff.  RIDOT only cares about big commercial trucks.  Air up the tires on the F150 and make the run!  RT


----------



## Salty (Feb 5, 2012)

Oldmtvernon says the same as I do.

THESE THINGS BURN HOT. If the ash is high screwit and clean the stove a day earlier. WELL worth the price.

Horse bedding LOL

So really why are these so hard to sell??? He's obviously had them for a few months and price is dropping every month, he's sold 4 tons in 2 months?


----------



## Pellet-King (Feb 5, 2012)

rwthomas1 said:
			
		

> Pellet-King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they were $100, otherwise the cost of gas will be $40 in gas i'll just buy local for $200's, saw the map on google long trip down 44 from windsor locks, i'd only go if Jay would go too.....
Squier's is the farthest i'd go, did twice for those cheap Okies few years ago


----------



## Pellet-King (Feb 5, 2012)

hotdawg said:
			
		

> Salty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That craigs ad was posted on 1/30, so there $150 , maybe monday they'll be cheaper, maybe they have moisture damage too


----------



## Salty (Feb 5, 2012)

I asked that he said no they would be more.

Then again he told me horse bedding was more expensive than pellets. I haven't found that yet. 

They're probably watching this thread.  :lol: 

Just fyi I will say this about their operation...He loaded a skid onto the back of the van. I said as it was going in that there was a bag of much on the bottom. He didn't hear me the first time. I walked over to the side of the loader and said it again to make sure he heard me. Without hesitation he put the machine in reverse, backed out, dropped it and grabbed another skid... Says alot about him. He's got more of my business.

It appears he's doing everything he can to cover the pellets. They're stacked on the ground then plywood put over them. Then another layer then a tarp.

Not sure this is proper and here's why I say this. The second skid was off the ground. Most all of the bags were "damp" to the touch. Not wet, not dry, but somewhere in between. Definitely more moisture on the bags, inside looked fine, the 2 bags I've burned so far have been fine inside. These things burn pisser mixed with okies. House is 69 right now with stove on 5 and it's 18 degrees out.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 5, 2012)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> $150 is as good as the Natures Heat price i got few years ago at Sam's, I'd buy a ton and I have Monday off due to possible SB hangover, but there not open till noon, and driving a F150 sagged out all thru Mass is not a good idea, be a real costly trip if bagged for overloading



My F150 handles a ton with no problems, But I have the tow pack. What would get me is gas to go fetch them. I'd easily burn $25 bucks worth if not more due to the extra weight. I can get McFeeters at Agway for $199/ton less a $20.00 coupon. So it would be almost a wash. Burning them now to see how they do.

If they were in my back yard, I'd be on them. But once you add the expense of getting them. Kind of doesn't make much sense IMHO.


----------



## Pellet-King (Feb 5, 2012)

My truck is a 2002 F150, it does drop down a bit, used to use a 1996 F250HD and carry 2 tons in it....haha


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 5, 2012)

I was watching the show Ultimate factories when they showed the 2012 F150's assembly line. They showed and stated they can handle 3000 LBS. Not sure I buy that, But found it interesting enough.

My 1990 F250 would haul 2 at a time, But it also sucked up almost 2x the fuel. On a good day I got like 8 MPG intown and 10 MPG highway. 12 MPG down hill if I was lucky! I get close to 16 MPG with average with the F150.  ;-)


----------



## Pellet-King (Feb 5, 2012)

Yea i bought in 1988 a new F250 for hauling wood back in my wood burning days, with wood side racks i could stack in a full cord, Jay I work for Monaco Ford and I get to drive all the new trucks


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 5, 2012)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> Yea i bought in 1988 a new F250 for hauling wood back in my wood burning days, with wood side racks i could stack in a full cord, Jay I work for Monaco Ford and I get to drive all the new trucks



Lucky dog! Mouch one for the pellet haul? ;-)

I'd love to drive the new Raptor! hint~hint. :cheese:


----------



## Krik (Feb 5, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> I can get McFeeters at Agway for $199/ton less a $20.00 coupon. So it would be almost a wash. Burning them now to see how they do.



Tried McFeeters and Trebio side by side. Ash seemed similar. The informal BBQ thermometer test of the hot room air says the Trebios burn considerably hotter. The McFeeters also left me with an almost 4x2x2 inch clinker filling the burn pot after an overnight burn - and that's the first large clinker I had after burning 4 tons of other pellets. Trebios do burn a bit dirty in my stove (but they're still an improvement in heat over the Corinths I was mainly burning).


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks OMV, Nice post! Love the touchy feely part. Let me guess you touched them all right! ;-) hehe


----------



## Salty (Feb 5, 2012)

Me it's been since 8 yesterday am. I cleaned the stove at noon today. It's been 4 days with only one center ash pan empty yesterday am.

Center ash pan was almost full not quite, ash is this funny colored brown. Really wierd color ash. Never seen ash before out of anything I've burned or even see pics of here. Almost a creamy mid tone brown. Something like you might paint a wall with. 

The ash is very fluffy. It's light. Regular amount of very small clinkers exact same as the infernos mixed with okies.

I think the real trick to these to eliminate clinkers that people have talked about here is to mix with a superpellet like an okie in a 25% okie mix. Gets rid of the clinker almost completely. I could have gone another day. 

Took a nice nap this afternoon in front of it on 5  :cheese:  Glass is still very clear in the middle and just starting to haze on one side in a small spot. So that's 6 hours on high with minimal glass accumulation. 

OMV we gotta do that again


----------



## Salty (Feb 5, 2012)

anyone know what makes a brown ash like that?

I love the smell in the basement.

GO PATS


----------



## hotdawg (Feb 5, 2012)

You guys going back for more tomorrow?  They open at noon.  I'll call and check on price for them and report back.  I probably should have picked up some.  Would make a great cheap shoulder pellet or just for my second stove.  I'm burning Bayous in there now with not too much heat and lots of ash.  Trebio should be better based on what everyone is say.


----------



## rwthomas1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Too bad their gone.  I like 'em, ran them in a dirty stove last night, burned well, good heat.  Cleaned stove today and fired up again, even better, yes they are a bit dirty but the heat output is comparable to the Geneva's I've been burning.  For $150 a ton I'd buy again and again.  RT


----------



## Salty (Feb 6, 2012)

I call bs they're not gone.


----------



## 56 chevtruck (Feb 6, 2012)

i have burned  trebio all winter still have 40 bags left.heat output just as good maybe a little better that the main brand sold here eastern embers. walmart here in atlantic canada has been selling them for $4.67/bag all winter vs $5.49 and $5.99 for other brands. will put up with the extra ash as long athe heat output is good.


----------



## hotdawg (Feb 6, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> Salty i thought thats what you said? after saturdays sale the rest were gonna be gone ? gonna check



I'll call them when they open today.  If I can't get them on the phone, I'll just take a drive down and see if they gone.  They've been trying to dump these for a good month now.  First at $225.  Don't think they sold many at that price.  Then two weeks ago at $175 but as horse bedding.  He had about 24 tons left at the time.  I don't believe they sold them at that price, or a lot which is why the newest blowout price of $150/ton.   I don't know how much horse bedding normally costs but if they go any lower then $150/ton then we'll be crazy not to buy him out!  I'll see what I can find out when they open.


----------



## Salty (Feb 6, 2012)

5 skids left and I'm going down for another right now

$150 a ton still. Cash and carry.


----------



## corkman (Feb 6, 2012)

i made the trip out there today.had my 12ft box truck which has all my plastering gear.grabbed 2 ton of trebio and man was my truck squattin.just waiting for my helper to get off the school bus so we can load them in the basement.i called this morning at 11 and was told it was just a weekend special.told her i was already on my way and she said thats fine we will have them for ya when you get here.as of 12.30 today he had probably 12 ton that i saw.
as OMV mentioned,great people to deal with.i was in and out in 15 mins.will post results once i burn a few bags


----------



## Salty (Feb 6, 2012)

already home. Added another ton to the pile.

They'll most likely be gone today.  OMV was going back too.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 6, 2012)

Unleash the hogs!

All that will be left is crumbs! :cheese:


----------



## WoodPorn (Feb 6, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> im thinking about it  BUT im burning  hard as i can right now to get rid of " shoulder pellets " to make some room. All this talk about Somersets has me thinking i have a buddy that is a somerset floor dealer  wondering if he can get me a load for cheap hmmmm  but they dont sell them around here



Somersets......mmmmmmm....Yummmmy!


----------



## Salty (Feb 6, 2012)

hahahaahaha!!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 6, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> i bought the rest



Update your sig! You hog :cheese:


----------



## Salty (Feb 6, 2012)

To what? SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

 :lol:


----------



## WoodPorn (Feb 6, 2012)

What'd you do plant a wireless mic on the exhaust???


----------



## hotdawg (Feb 6, 2012)

OMV, how many tons did you end up getting?  I picked up my ton this afternoon.  I'm pretty sure you bought them out.  Can't believe Robbins Garden Center is selling them for $280/ton.  That's nuts!  Wonder if they'll price match if anyone else is looking for more.  And yes, the folks at Pellets Direct are great to work with.  Very friendly and nice.  And fast!


----------



## smoke show (Feb 6, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> I'm Back!
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/oggvn6/5
> 
> ...



Holy chit buddy, where ya storing all those?

Only a matter of time before u put ironpony to shame.

Any better better vids of said wife.   ;-) 

just askin.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 7, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Any better better vids of said wife.   ;-)
> 
> just askin.



OK gutter boy!


----------



## corkman (Feb 7, 2012)

got mine out of the truck and stacked in driveway for now.1st ton was perfect.nicely wrapped and bone dry.2nd ton not as good.had about 10 bags that took on water that were in the middle of the pile.i cut those bags open and salvaged what i could.probably lost 3 bags total.ran all of those bags thru my pellet sifter and dumped them in a 55gal drum.there they will sit till later on in the burn season.will run my dehumidifier and see if we can extract any moisture.i have a bag in the hopper as we speak and they throw off nice heat.glad i made the trip.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 7, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> smoke show said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Dad.  %-P


----------



## corkman (Feb 7, 2012)

you may want to break them down.i actually had a big block of ice inside the heavy duty wrapper.it was the corner of the bags towards the middle of the pile that took on water.two were real bad and had a ball of sawdust the size of a basketball.had a bunch more damaged but nowher near as bad as those two.if i were you i would break them down just for peace of mind.


----------



## Salty (Feb 7, 2012)

I had no damaged bags in any of mine. I did have some large ice chunks on top of the plastic, broke right out though.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Are salty, corkman, hotdawg and OMV the only members that got them?

And how many did each score?


----------



## Salty (Feb 7, 2012)

I got 4 tons



They're $100 a ton today 




ROFLMAO OMV would cry :lol:


----------



## hotdawg (Feb 7, 2012)

I just got one.  No more space otherwise I would have gotten more!  They do smell good and absolutely not issues with moisture in my skid.


----------



## Krik (Feb 7, 2012)

Salty said:
			
		

> I got 4 tons
> 
> They're $100 a ton today
> 
> ROFLMAO OMV would cry :lol:



How 'bout I cry for everyone who overpaid ... I shelled out $260/ton for my 6 tons at the local pellet yard. For that discount I could probably have a trucking co load & drop em off, then still save some *cry*


----------



## Salty (Feb 7, 2012)

Still trying to figure ouT why they weren't moving at other prices or why these so cheep


----------



## smoke show (Feb 7, 2012)

Only time will tell.


----------



## corkman (Feb 7, 2012)

i grabbed 2 ton as thats all i could squeeze in my truck.so far so good.burned a bag from the damaged ton over night and good heat from them.t-stat set at 68 overnight and used less than 1/2 bag.definately more ash than what im used to but at that price i have no problem with cleaning a bit more often.i have the high ash liner in my meridian which makes a huge difference and can handle these pretty well i hope.


----------



## Salty (Feb 7, 2012)

I have two good days into this since cleaning and it tracked the first day today with the center ash pan being 3/4 full in 24 hours. That's almost a whole hopper overnight alone which is right around a bag in itself. 

So it's not that bad...

These things burn very hot by themselves. I did a test today with just trebios and the stove was too hot to touch on the top still. Very nice. I actually roasted myself out of the bedroom upstairs last night with the stove on 4


----------



## Salty (Feb 7, 2012)

GET READY BOYS N GIRLS

"Sold Out

Receiving 24 more tons by Thurs 2-9-12

First Come Basis"


I see a few more trips coming  :cheese:


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 7, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> Salty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same price?


----------



## smoke show (Feb 7, 2012)

Salty said:
			
		

> They're $100 a ton today



And you guys say pellets are more expensive over there.  :-/


----------



## Salty (Feb 7, 2012)

Well lets see. Their site says same price.


----------



## Salty (Feb 7, 2012)

Usually they are. The $100 is pullong OMV's chain because he bought the rest this weekend.



			
				smoke show said:
			
		

> Salty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Salty (Feb 7, 2012)

lol I can move all the wifes crap in the basement and easily fit another 6 or 8 tons 

I'd be good til like 2015 at that point :cheese:


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Salty said:
			
		

> lol I can move all the wifes crap in the basement and easily fit another 6 or 8 tons
> 
> I'd be good til like 2015 at that point :cheese:



Good luck with that, We'll see Salty stuff for sale on the curb! :cheese:


----------



## Salty (Feb 7, 2012)

lol we'll see about that :cheese:


----------



## Salty (Feb 7, 2012)

I got cameras too  :cheese:


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 7, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> lol J after his wife throws him out im buying his stash for 50 bucks a ton



To late, She said I can come fetch them. $100/ton. You can have his Inferno's though! :cheese:


----------



## Gman12 (Feb 7, 2012)

How do these Canadian Softwood pellets that are on sale compare to the Green Supreme Pellets? Curious if you think they are better or the about the same. Also, what pellets would you compare them to? Also, is pellets direct letting you pay for say 2 tons and bring one ton home and unload and come back for the other? Thanks.


----------



## Salty (Feb 7, 2012)

And mine are wired to the CNN (chipmunk notification network) so if the cameras detect movement it alerts Chipmunk Team 6 and they come out shooting blazing arrows adorned with Okie pellets


----------



## hotdawg (Feb 7, 2012)

Gman12 said:
			
		

> How do these Canadian Softwood pellets that are on sale compare to the Green Supreme Pellets? Curious if you think they are better or the about the same. Also, what pellets would you compare them to? Also, is pellets direct letting you pay for say 2 tons and bring one ton home and unload and come back for the other? Thanks.



I haven't burn my ton yet but from what everyone is saying, they are very hot, probably hotter then the Green Supremes.  I tested the GS at the beginning of the season and they are more of a shoulder pellet in my opinion.  As for Pellets Direct, in the past I've lugged half a ton home at a time depending on the vehicle.  They just load what I can take and I come back for the rest.  They are very nice and flexible so you shouldn't have a problem.  Just let them know ahead of time.


----------



## Salty (Feb 7, 2012)

interesting

omv you going for more?


----------



## Gman12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Hotdawg and Oldmount for the reply. I think I'm gonna try to pick some up and try them out. Hope they'll have some by the time I can get there after work Thursday or Friday.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 7, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> Just for the record they wouldnt say what brand pellets they are this time or even if they were the same . They get deals on pellets " all kinds " I'm not going to say how i respect the fact that he told me.



I think I know, But will respect your decision to not say!

A hint would be squires sale last season. ;-)


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Feb 7, 2012)

I need a truck......bad


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 7, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> not sure.. im pretty loaded right now. If i was to get more it would have to be outside stored i would shrinkwrap it ( like you use on boats )  guess that would keep it dry but im not sure about the " sweating factor "
> Im noticing the ash now seems " sticky "  as in sticking to the pot and firebox walls. when i vacumed it out it clogged up my hepa filter ..going to watch it a little closer and see whats up maybe its my imagination i dunno/   i guess this whats called a " dirty burn " ? help me out J



I'll need your settings, But Might be better to ask Smoke Show. He lives with these softies in his Mt V. My guess is too much fuel.


----------



## Salty (Feb 8, 2012)

what town you in



			
				IHATEPROPANE said:
			
		

> I need a truck......bad


----------



## Branson4720 (Feb 8, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> oldmountvernon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that hint is what I think it is......I'll purchase a few tons! ;-)


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Feb 8, 2012)

Salty said:
			
		

> what town you in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live in Oxford about 20 minutes from Pelletsdirect.....I can fit half a ton in my Jeep but that does not help when you need to buy a ton at a time.


----------



## hotdawg (Feb 8, 2012)

IHATEPROPANE said:
			
		

> Salty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take half and tell them you're coming back for the other half.  I've done that before.  Took half and came back a week later for the other half.  I'm sure they'll be fine if you can do it in the same day, even if it's on blow out sale stuff.  Seriously, Kevin and his wife are extremely nice.  Just ask them.


----------



## hotdawg (Feb 8, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> oldmountvernon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there a better hint for the newbies?  I have no idea what squires had on sale last year.  If it's something decent at a great price, I need to make room in my house for more pellets!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 8, 2012)

Branson4720 said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks to be, But like Squires. Its too far for me to be worth getting in on the deal. Sure hope a dealer near me gets a deal like this one day!


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Feb 8, 2012)

hotdawg said:
			
		

> IHATEPROPANE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will try and swing by this Saturday...at $150 it will be worth my trouble.  I have bougth from there before.  Bought a few bags of everything they had laast year as I was learning about my stove.  Agree nice people.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 8, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> he's mad at me J i didnt give him the vids of my wife.. I couldnt do it,she dont even know the cam is in there



Haha, I thought u missed that post. Ya did good ignoring me. 

I got scolded by J. I'm just a guy. Lol.

Seriously tho I'm burning Pinnacle spinoffs, never have any probs.

But the first thing I would try is the utility setting if u think ur burn is dirty.

Later


----------



## smoke show (Feb 8, 2012)

PM sent.   :lol:


----------



## smoke show (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks a bunch.

She's a cutie.  :lol:


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 8, 2012)

OMV if you get yourself in the dog house? You can store your pellets at my place! Free of charge(for a little while then 10% per day after the first month). ;-)


----------



## jim3854 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello pellet stove friends.  I went to Uxbridge and got a ton of the 150.00 pellets.   They are TREBIO  made in quebec.   I wll let you guys know how they are.  but for 150 bucks I could not resist.


----------



## Pellet-King (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you Jim


----------



## md2002 (Feb 10, 2012)

jim3854 said:
			
		

> Hello pellet stove friends.  I went to Uxbridge and got a ton of the 150.00 pellets.   They are TREBIO  made in quebec.   I wll let you guys know how they are.  but for 150 bucks I could not resist.



Hmm. So they still have some? It might be worth renting the Home Depot truck and taking a ride up there this weekend. I don't have a way to pick them up but even if the truck rental is $40/$50 it would still be worth it for the $150 price tag.

The people who have bought these - are you still happy with them?


----------



## Krik (Feb 10, 2012)

Md2002 said:
			
		

> The people who have bought these - are you still happy with them?



Got them elsewhere, but yes I am happy with them. For the money (and especially that blowout price) I'd say it's a good buy. Pros: good heat, no clinkers, and very little dust when I empty a bag into the stove. Cons: ash, fines (no prob in my stove, but definitely noticeable at the bottom of the bag). They also smell nice.


----------



## md2002 (Feb 10, 2012)

Krik said:
			
		

> Md2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I do head up there to pick some up I will probably be mixing them in the hopper with the Le Crete's I'm having delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Salty (Feb 10, 2012)

Worst pellet I ever used. About 100x worse than Infernos. Stay away. Very far away. Clinkers the size of school buses, ash piles over my roof. My house got colder when I tried to burn them. Stove spit them back out of the hopper.




















There....that ought to keep em away long enough to go get another few tons :cheese:


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 10, 2012)

Salty said:
			
		

> Worst pellet I ever used. About 100x worse than Infernos. Stay away. Very far away. Clinkers the size of school buses, ash piles over my roof. My house got colder when I tried to burn them. Stove spit them back out of the hopper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I almost bought it. But then I though about it(before I read the bottom) and said salty and OMV have plans to buy the whole lot of em! 

Couple of ornery pigs! :shut: hehe


----------



## mepellet (Feb 10, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> lmao Salty you had me too  i was like WTF    i just got done wraping all of mine outside  now its a praying game they dont get wet what i will burn this tear still in the garage
> 
> If your going be sure to call first, i hit em hard again  today
> 
> Here comes the Calvary! http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=6tigiw&s=5



JEEZE  6 more tons?  Jealous!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 10, 2012)

mepellet said:
			
		

> oldmountvernon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you believe him? Like a freakin convoy of trucks none stop from PD to his house as long as PD is open for business! He's taking "pig" to a whole new level! Wonder what runs out first, Space or Ca$h?

Damn, Save some for us dude! :cheese:


----------



## jim3854 (Feb 10, 2012)

I burnt them all night house was warm  ash was little more than usual.  Heat was good.   This weekend should be a good test as its supposed to get cold in Rhode island.    I figure if I have to clean it a few more times big deal.  AND I have used INFERNOs  DO NOT COMPARE TO THOSE PIECE OF CRAP PELLETS to these.


----------



## Outerlimits (Feb 10, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> lmao Salty you had me too  i was like WTF    i just got done wraping all of mine outside  now its a praying game they dont get wet what i will burn this year still in the garage
> 
> If your going be sure to call first, i hit em hard again  today
> 
> Here comes the Calvary! http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=6tigiw&s=5


Impressive!!  That's what is called being down with the sickness!!  Why not go for more?


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 10, 2012)

OMV I saw 2 on the first truck, 2 on the second and 2 on the trailer. Can't make out if they have others side by side. So your saying 8 tons per load??

Nice toys by the way! ;-)


----------



## Salty (Feb 10, 2012)

omv i wanna know wtf you do for work?

print money? 

pellet gigolo?

LOL


----------



## smoke show (Feb 11, 2012)

Salty said:
			
		

> omv i wanna know wtf you do for work?
> 
> print money?
> 
> ...





			
				oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> Asphalt paving/sealcoating contractor going on 20 years in business. treat your customers right, shrug at the economy  . A happy customer stays loyal.



your welcome.


----------



## Salty (Feb 11, 2012)

yep I never met a asphalt guy who drove crappy looking trucks


I probably know you omv


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 11, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> dont know if this sounds stupid but im thinking the hotter the air coming out of the stove the further the hot air can travel ?
> Always had it in my mind that maybe by the time the air got to that bedroom it has already been cooled off



Hotter air rises. Once it cools it doesn't rise and actually starts dropping. So hotter air can rise farther as it takes more to cool it to the point it turns back toward the stove. Think hot air balloon, To keep it up in the air, You need to keep heating the air. When you want to drop you let it cool.


----------



## Salty (Feb 11, 2012)

Man it was 73 in the kitchen this morning with the stove on 3

Trebios rock :coolsmile:


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 11, 2012)

Salty said:
			
		

> Trebios rock :coolsmile:



Sure, Not being content with a heck of a deal, Know he's gotta start rubbing it in!  >:-( 

Glad they doing well for you salty. Makes them inferno's look like kitty litter? ;-)


----------



## Salty (Feb 11, 2012)

I tried using them for kitty litter J and the cat took his box outside and dumped it


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 12, 2012)

I picked up 27 bags a few days ago from local big box store for $$4.99 CDN.  They are very fregrant.  Heat is comparable to my 3 year old Cubex Hardwoods if not better.  They are the only pellet I have successfully been able to burn on Super low (1.5 second shot) with my enviro mini.   ...... The down side is that they are the hardest pellet to light with 400 Watt ignighter.  They left a huge rock like clinker in the shape of my burn pot liner after 18hours.  I have temporarily switched back to the cubex's here because it is extreemely cold out, and haven't time to experiment further.

first picture is Trebio
second is Cubex hardwoods on the left - Trebio on the right.
and third are Trebio with penny for scale comparison.

Here is the Trebio website.  :   http://www.trebio.ca/

Sincerely,

The Scientist.


----------



## jim3854 (Feb 12, 2012)

I ALSO HAD A ROCK LIKE ASH IN MY BURN POT.   I tried to break it and could not believe how hard it was.   When there burning they seem ok and HOT.  Going to do more research myself.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 12, 2012)

jim3854 said:
			
		

> I ALSO HAD A ROCK LIKE ASH IN MY BURN POT.   I tried to break it and could not believe how hard it was.   When there burning they seem ok and HOT.  Going to do more research myself.



I believe they would work excellent in a multifuel stove like the M55 which has a stir device.  This would aid in keeping that clinker under control......     (Currently kicking myself for cheaping out and buying the used Mini instead of the M55.)


----------



## jim3854 (Feb 12, 2012)

Seems ok if I just scoop them out a little more often.  I think its still worth the 150 a ton.   Funny cause the heat seems really good.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 13, 2012)

jim3854 said:
			
		

> Seems ok if I just scoop them out a little more often.  I think its still worth the 150 a ton.   Funny cause the heat seems really good.



I believe (but have not proven) that they burn so slow that at higher feed rates they simply smother themselves.  Hence the clinker.  Maybe a good pellet for shoulder seasons.  I burn the mini pretty hard here because I use it as the primary heat source.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 13, 2012)

The Scientist said:
			
		

> jim3854 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does your mini have the controller with feed trim?


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 13, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> The Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.  I just upgraded burnpot and liner.... I'm still waiting for original PCB to blow but it seems to be built to last.  Wait a minute... both old and new circuit boards had feed trim..


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 13, 2012)

The Scientist said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bummer, Dropping the trim will help. But so would an agitator. Mix them with some other pellets to help.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 13, 2012)

correction....  mine has feed trim only for lowest setting.


----------

